# which 240SX MAF for 94 GA16DE turbo?



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

I think its the 95-98 one I need...can someone confirm that?

Thank you.

Dan


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

ttt
...

on NPM they said 95-98 but that was on a B14 project car. What about the B13? Same MAF?


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

get the part # and call the parts department. I think that is the only way to be 100% sure.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

S14 so yes, 95-98. b13, b14 dont matter its the same motor, just get the ecu flashed for that maf.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

BINGO. Thank you Snoop/
D


----------

